# Moving from a 35L to a 150L tank. New plants and substrate advice please...



## Dango (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi All

Having just won a nice (second hand) 150L tank on ebay, I wondered if anyone has any tips on substrate/plants etc. I intend to thoroughly clean the new tank with bleach and lots of water.


My current tank has the following: (and has great water quality)

11 x male guppies
2 x clown loaches (very small - 4cm)
1 x Bristlenose catfish (5cm)
1 x bog wood with a fairly big java fern bound to it.

I also got free with the 150L tank, 1 x decent fluval filter pump and 150W heater, 1 x big piece of driftwood, 1 x miniature black/gold stripey plec (5+ years old and about 5cm) and 1 x mystery fish (approx 8cm, unknown age - see pic)


Once the tank is established, I want to add some female "company" for the guppies.

Thanks


Dan


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

Careful with the bleach, it's deadly to fish. Jungle Val and Sag look great in a large tank. One way to decide what plants to use in your tank is to buy several different species, plant them and see who thrives and prospers.
A school (5+) of Congo Tetras would do great in your tank. They constantly move and shimmer with light reflected from their scales. Other large cats, like the porthole cat would also like your tank. 
Happy New Year!


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm partial to wisteria myself. It's a very hardy plant and grows fast.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Could your fish be a synodontis catfish of some type?
Large-spot Catfish, Synodontis ocellifer
Cichlid-Forum :: View topic - Post your synodontis catfish here


----------



## Dango (Nov 18, 2010)

snail said:


> Could your fish be a synodontis catfish of some type?
> Large-spot Catfish, Synodontis ocellifer
> Cichlid-Forum :: View topic - Post your synodontis catfish here


looks like you are right! Many thanks!


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

He's a nice fish. There are a lot of different synodontis cats so it might be hard th work out which one he is, you might try posting the pic on a catfish forum to see if anyone has an id. They get anywhere from 2 inches to 2 feet long it seems.


----------

